# Ammunition and Fire



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I just received a monthly news letter from Gunbroker. In the newsletter is a training video done by SAAMI on the effects of different types of fires on ammunition. The video is done as an educational tool for Firefighters. If you reload or are just the average shooter that stores just a few rounds you will find the results of the testing very interesting. Enjoy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SlOXoww ... sZQqLL-ijQ


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a pretty interesting video. But I had to laugh at the ammunition that they used for the testing. I think that they could have used cheaper ammo instead of some of the premium rifle cartridges they used. Maybe they got it for a really good deal?

Overall, cool video


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Sporting Arms Ammunition MANUFACTURERS' Institute. They probably used the stuff that isn't selling at the time. Stuff that they have a lot of laying around, or old stuff that they need to refresh their inventory.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> Sporting Arms Ammunition MANUFACTURERS' Institute. They probably used the stuff that isn't selling at the time. Stuff that they have a lot of laying around, or old stuff that they need to refresh their inventory.


Thats a good point. And since all the manufacturers likely need to submit ammo at random for testing, they are probably given the ammo for free


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow that pretty much destroyed every conception I had of what ammunition would do in a fire and when not inside a firearm.


----------

